# dryer Outlet change 3 prong to 4 prong



## oldpirate (Aug 6, 2008)

I need help changing my 3 prong dryer cord to a 4 prong. Something about a green wire that is neutral and I'll shock myself if I don't get it right...any help?


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

If you look on the back of the dryer, the cord should be secured with several screws. It might be covered with a metal plate, so if it is remove the plate.

Disconnect the old cord and connect the new cord in its place. There should be a screw or bolt below the three wires that you can attach the green ground wire to.

You will not shock yourself as long as you unplug the dryer and do not reconnect it until the wire is secured.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

There should also currently be a metal strap from the neutral connection to the frame ground. This will need to be removed to convert to 4 wire. The ground wire from the new cord will attach to the frame in its place.


----------

